

BP Statistical Review of World Energy 2014 - dredmorbius
http://www.bp.com/en/global/corporate/about-bp/energy-economics/statistical-review-of-world-energy.html

======
amac
Looks like big oil is shorting renewables again rightly or wrongly. There
can't be any denying how quickly coal and gas are growing, likewise how
renewables has had a shakedown in the last few years.

What is intriguing however is just how big oil - BP, Shell, Exxon etc - are
really going to move away from the fossil cash cows in the future when the
stuff gets too expensive to extract or when everyone moves onto something
else.

Definitely, renewables is a huge opportunity for new entrants, possibly the
biggest economic opportunity in business today in many ways given what's at
stake.

